# Savate, the Movie.



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2003)

I watched Savate today. It starred kickboxer Olivier Gruner. It was pathetic! Spare yourself, don't watch it!


----------



## gravity (Aug 16, 2003)

too late!
I saw it a year or so ago. I fell asleep while watching it......can't believe they spent money making that, should have donated the funds to charity :soapbox:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 16, 2003)

never even heard they made a movie about it.
Thanks for the forewarning.....i would have tried to rent it.
I'll wait for the 12:30am TBS airing of it!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.coldfusionvideo.com/f/fighter.html



> is there anything here in the entire plot that required conscious thought to write? It's "every western ever made" meets "every Van DAmme movie ever made." I've heard recitations of the Pledge of Allegiance that were more unpredictable



Anyone ever seen the 1938 film _La Savate_?


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 16, 2003)

that is a review I have never heard before!  Good one.

I would rather have a circle jerk with my father and grandfather then watch that piece of junk movie.

I would rather take a dump over a flaming habatchi than watch that flaming turd of a movie.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

> I would rather have a circle jerk with my father and grandfather then watch that piece of junk movie.



thats a great line we have the same sense of humar


----------

